# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Cafe >  Happy New Year

## mIk3_08

Welcome 2023! 
Regards and cheers.

----------


## poorguy

_Welcome 2023!
_
_Happy New Year!

I'm Glad it's finally here._

----------


## joanne-exists

Happy New Year!

Let's hope this year is slightly less of a poor show than the last couple.

----------

